# testing ignition switch on 2005 brute force



## onenastynotch (Dec 21, 2012)

can someone check the voltages on the ignition switch? i have 3 wires coming from switch white brown and gray ...my grey wire has only 6 volts and it goes to cdi box having all kinds of issues with quad and just wanna rule the switch out

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------

its a 750


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you running a stock CDI unit or one of the Dynatech boxes? I know the Dynatech units give some issues.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onenastynotch (Dec 21, 2012)

its a stock one...quad was in 5 feet of salt water courtesy of superstorm snady


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ouch... Yeah man... U gonna have bigger problems then just a bad switch unfortunately... U may need to yank all the plastics and disconnect each electrical connection and spray them with dielectric cleaner and regrease them.. 

I'm sure u already flushed the motor ??

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onenastynotch (Dec 21, 2012)

i already did buss connecter fix fixed all issues with harness and cleaned and greaseed every connection im having an issue not going into 4wd and need to know voltage from a good switch


----------

